# Empire Total war Bug



## Regza (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab seit der Installation des Geforce 266.58 Treibers Grafikbugs in ETW Man sieht nur noch die Landkarte und Edelmänner,Diebe und Generäle, also keine Städte oder Dörfer. Sie sind noch anklickbar , aber Spielen ist so auch nicht wirklich möglich. Haben noch andere das Probleme und gibt es eine Lösung? Hab Vista 32 bit...


----------



## wiley (11. Februar 2011)

moin,

spiele es selbst auf einer gtx 570 mit dem gleichen treiber und habe keinerlei probleme.

guck mal ob du was im treiber verändert hast,falls das nix bringt,spiel über steam überprüfen lassen. (dauert ne weile)


----------



## Regza (11. Februar 2011)

Hat leider nicht geholfen , Am anfang waren die Gebäude zwar da , aber sobald ich die cam bewegt habe hat sich das bild überlappt und es gab einen farben salat Beim 2 . Versuch wars wieder normal aber ohne gebäude


----------



## wiley (15. Februar 2011)

hmmm,

würde nochmals den treiber deinstallieren (im geräte manager sollte standart VGA zu sehen sein anstatt gtx 570).
evtl. nochmals im abgesicherten modus probieren falls es nicht ganz klappt.

sollte das auch nichts bringen würde ich an deiner stelle die karte bei nem freund ausprobieren.

das problem zeit sich nur unter ETW?
vielleicht mods installiert sich sich gegenseitig zwicken?

sorry für die späte antwort


----------



## DJ-SK (11. März 2011)

Hast deine Graka vll übertaktet? 
Könnte auch ein Problemfaktor sein...


----------

